# Tough times...



## Walko87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Empty.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Details regarding your situation would help when it comes to responses. Does your wife also feel the marriage is sexless/loveless?

The reason I ask that is if both of you are on the same page, then it's probably a done deal and divorce is the only solution.

Even if that's the case, you can get support in going forward. Just would help to have details.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It does make for tough times when those situations exist. To receive no validation as a man, husband, and lover can really eat your soul.

How about you give us some details and we'll offer some advice.

I have to warn you upfront that these situations rarely have a fulfilling outcome.

---------------------------------

Edit:

Rejection is a hard bitter pill to swallow. One day you get to the point you can't swallow it anymore.

Have you had an *** open, honest, non-accusing**** discussion with your wife about it?

Does she know how you feel?


----------

